# Taichi Aiki from National Taiwan University



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 30, 2015)

Ran across this clip from NTU. They show a 24 posture form they have invented interspersed with usage. They have also blended some Aikido training into the program.


----------



## Zeny (Jan 1, 2016)

Not impressed. Amongst other things, two hands to defeat one hand is a big no-no.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Zeny said:


> Amongst other things, *two hands to defeat one hand is a big no-no*.




I see we're just starting 2016 off right...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 1, 2016)

Zeny said:


> two hands to defeat one hand is a big no-no.



Speaking as a taijiquan person.....Actually, no its not.... think 13 postures


----------



## elder999 (Jan 1, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Speaking as a taijiquan person.....Actually, no its not.... think 13 postures


And you are also starting the New Year off with much more patience than I have, @Xue Sheng !..Happy New Year!


----------



## Zeny (Jan 1, 2016)

When two of your hands grab (as in the video) my one hand, my one hand knows exactly what your two hands are doing but you do not know what my other (still free) hand is doing. Watch that video again, see what the student's (the one being thrown) other hand is doing... sleeping??


----------



## geezer (Jan 1, 2016)

Zeny said:


> When two of your hands grab (as in the video) my one hand, my one hand knows exactly what your two hands are doing but you do not know what my other (still free) hand is doing. Watch that video again, see what the student's (the one being thrown) *other hand is doing... sleeping??*



No. The other hand is holding a _sandwich_. 

Actually, I never heard that old adage, _yat fook yee, mo yee fook yat _(one to control two, not two to control one) applied to _taijiquan_. It is, however, a well known _kuen kuit _(boxing saying) of _Wing Chun Kuen_.

It also applies to a limited extent in _DTE Escrima_. Whenever I mess up and leave one of my opponent's hands unattended, my coach says, "Gee Steve, that's great technique ._...if he's he's eating a sandwich with his other hand! _


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 1, 2016)

Zeny said:


> When two of your hands grab (as in the video) my one hand, my one hand knows exactly what your two hands are doing but you do not know what my other (still free) hand is doing. Watch that video again, see what the student's (the one being thrown) other hand is doing... sleeping??



Give me an area (time on the video) you are talking about because what I am seeing is someone teaching applications of Chen style postures, not actual fighting or sparing and there are applications that, based on the attack coming at you, you are using 2 hands against one, but all application would depend on the force coming at you


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 1, 2016)

elder999 said:


> And you are also starting the New Year off with much more patience than I have, @Xue Sheng !..Happy New Year!



Its a slow day 

Happy New year to you as well.


----------



## Zeny (Jan 1, 2016)

See for example 1:15 and 2:24.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 1, 2016)

1:15 is teaching an application of "Jīngāng dǎo duì" and 2:24 is teaching an application of "liù fēng sì bì" and they are proper applications. These are not live fight scenarios or sparing it is a demonstration of an application of a form.


----------

